# Ft Pickens on 4/2



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Went to Ft Pickens about 10:00 AM and the pier was full so I went to the jetties and that was full with a boat setting offshore just a short way so I walked out to the point. I haven't been there in 25 to 30 years and I thought there was a jetty out at the point but no such thing. Messed around just inside the point for awhile and walked back to the van and went back to the pier. There were people catching small Spanish. The guy closest to me that was catching them was using an orange and green plug and catching more than the rest. I tied my silver rattle trap with some green and a few red spots and red treble hooks. After awhile I hooked a pompano and had a little fun with it. A few minutes latter, I hooked a bigger pompano and that was a lot of fun. :thumbup: Neither was a long fight but a lot of fun for someone that hasn't caught any fish in way over twenty years like me. I was the only one that caught any pompanos before I left. The bite was kinda hit and miss all the time I was there, three hours or so. These two fish fileted out more than we will eat tonight so how should I store/freeze the remainder for a few days?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If you're going to eat it in the next few days, I would put it in a freezer ziploc and get as much air out as possible and then freeze it. If you're looking at over a week, then vacuum pack it or whatever you do to meat your planning on freezing for awhile.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

give it to some of the pff'ers. just kidding but good job of catchin pomps with a 20 year dry spell.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

MrFish said:


> If you're going to eat it in the next few days, I would put it in a freezer ziploc and get as much air out as possible and then freeze it.


 
If your going to eat fish within 5 days I would never freeze it. Fish sit on commercial boats that long before they even hit the dock somethimes. 5-6 days in a fridge is perfectly fine. The important thing is to get it cold as soon as you clean it.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks. They all fit one a cookie sheet so I just decided to cook them all. 
Yea, twenty something years and the only way I caught anything back then was with a gill net. This was a fine day even if I only caught the two fish.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Now I ain't much of a cook, but them pompano were good. All I did was salt and pepper them and cooked at 400 in the oven for 25 minutes. Then sprinkle with a little lemon juice after cooking. I can't wait till I figure out how to actually cook them things with some seasoning and breading.


----------

